# EGD/large amount of food in stomach, repeat in 1 month, does this need a modifier?



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Mar 16, 2011)

One of my docs did and EGD and there was a significant amount of food in the stomach so he plans on doing a repeat EGD in 1 month. Does the first EGD need any modifier like a 52 so that they will both be paid or does it not need one. The EGD was completed there was just bad visualization of the stomach. Also does anyone know of a diagnosis code for retained food in stomach.

Thanks,

Bob


----------

